# threesome in 1st year of marriage, opinions?



## mets4life (Jun 20, 2011)

her idea, for a wmw threesome. tips, opinions, advice? got someone she picked out lined up for tomorrw


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Bad idea. Then on the other hand, very bad idea!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

So your wife is into girls? Chances are they will go at it and forget about you. Bad idea and best of luck.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't do it. That's my opinion.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Bad choice! It will most likely put a big damper on your marriage. Your wife will become very jealous of the other woman if you touch her. 

If your wife or you touch the OW, that's cheating. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

Have nothing to do with that at all, get advice from other threads here on TAM abt threesome. Best advice "DONT DO IT". WARNING, thats a nose dive to destruction for your marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

No three some. Role play or something else to spice up sex. I could never let someone else into my marriage. I have all I can handle with one spouse.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is your wife up to her tricks again? I vaguely remember your other thread. Wasn't she having an EA when you guys were getting married or something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NinaJo (Jul 14, 2012)

Been there, done all that. Killed our marriage eventually. People love and care. And an "open" marriage is really hard on a relationship. But it comes down to.... do you love her, and does she love you? Then you don't need anything else, or shouldn't. My opinion. Hope it helps.
NinaJo


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Bad news!


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Is your wife up to her tricks again? I vaguely remember your other thread. Wasn't she having an EA when you guys were getting married or something?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh boy, that is bad news.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Bad news. Marriage is not a three person relationship, and in the bedroom it shouldn't be either.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Um.. H-E- double toothpicks NO!... Not even in 23rd year of marriage!

Bad news all around. Get a blow up doll for the third & do some role playing & see how much she actually is "into" this other woman???


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I suggest you stay away from this.
If its some chick she knows then you are danger of an emotional connect/affair?
If it was with some strange then how clean is the strange?
If it takes place at your home while it continue while your away?
What if your chick then want a WMM?(with or with out you)
What if your chick get jealous and freaks and you can't stop and then what?
What if your chick gives more attention the the OW will you get jealous and freak out?
What if its to much work for you and your performance goes down then what?
What if the other OW doesn't want any part of you and alls you can do is watch? never mind this one!!!
What if the OW freaks out and she call her boy friend to come kick your butt?
What if the OW husband finds out and kicks your butt...what if he wants your butt?
What if you become emotionaly attached to the OW and it ruins your relationship?
What if it justifies your chick in sleeping around on you?
What if your chick resents it and treats you like crap for the rest of your life?
What if you resent it and you treat your chick like crap for the rest of her life?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Sound to me like she's looking to get permission now to cheat in the future. If she has sex with that same woman while you're out of town is it still a threesome?


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I almost had a threesome last night.... only needed 2 more people.



Seriously, the ONLY threesome we have ever had is Me, Her, and Her vibrator.


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

Why don't you give it a shot and come back and tell us how it turned out?

You really don't have have much to lose, 1 yr marriage, no kids, young, this is just a starter marriage anyway. I say go for the gusto and live a little!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

zsu234 said:


> Why don't you give it a shot and come back and tell us how it turned out?
> 
> You really don't have have much to lose, 1 yr marriage, no kids, young, this is just a starter marriage anyway. I say go for the gusto and live a little!


IMO this is something you might do when you are young and naive and do with a GF that you do not plan on having for very much longer anyway. Certainly not someone you intend to marry.

If you value your marriage I suggest you avoid this.

A starter marriage ... LOL.

Actually some wisdom in this post. Only do this if you intend to divorce her eventually anyway.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Whats a starter marriage?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

the guy said:


> Whats a starter marriage?


Like a starter home. Something you intend to have only a short time until you get your dream home. Typically it needs a lot of work and is a fixer upper. It is something you make your mistakes on and learn so that when you get what you are looking for you will not screw that one up because it will be important to you. You will want to keep that one.

A starter anything is disposable.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

A ménage à trois easy to get into but hard to get out of.
Most men like threesomes only when it involves another female.
If another male was involved then how would you feel?
If you wife brought this idea up,then she is baiting you.


----------



## jennz (Jul 14, 2012)

I think that you already know it is a bad idea or you wouldn't have posted the question. My BF and I toyed around with the idea early in our relationship and it turned both of us on to talk about it, but reality is completely different than talking about it. Stick to talking about the fantasy, but don't do it.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Why do some people even get married these days ??


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

*If you start having threesomes and orgies now, then what will have to play around with when you're in your forties and looking to spice things up?*

Stick with vanilla sex and get accustomed to touching each other for a few years. Then you can start to let your freak flag fly trying new positions and tying each other up.:smthumbup: 

Btw, I have to wonder if she's interested in the idea of a threeway with another woman not because she likes women, but because she wants to be both caressed and licked gently and taken down to pound town. Might want to try some role play and fantasies with her before you potentially destroy your marriage.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think that you're already unsure about this, or you would not be here asking. I don't think that it's a good idea at all. Its tough enough just keeping a regular marriage relationship going and you want to bring a third person into it? Believe me, the fantasy is usually much better than the reality. It's never "just sex" because people bond with it and you never know what kind of emotional havoc a threesome will play with your marriage. 

My advice would be to nix the idea and spend that time having fun with each other now and in the future. Threesomes have their place in the single world, not the married one.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

*You're just turning one problem into two* - Rallo on the Cleveland Show:smthumbup:


----------



## mets4life (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone here done it in their marriage? Anyone who it was their wives idea? we did it tonight, we were def both into i, maybe her slightly more than i but overall not any red flags i know of


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool...tell us all about it!


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

have your answer ready for when she asks for a male to join next time.


----------



## mets4life (Jun 20, 2011)

she knows mmw are off the table. says im free to sleep with whoever i want, but ive been clear she isnt


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

Perfect marriage, I'm jealous!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mets4life said:


> she knows mmw are off the table. says im free to sleep with whoever i want, but ive been clear she isnt


Oh so now you can cheat and have wmw? but she cannot cheat or have mwm? This is going to crash really soon.

Often when a person wants to cheat with impunity, the first thing they tell their spouse that it's ok to go outside the marriage and have 3 somes. Then after a while they will bring up that it's not fair that they do not get to it... or they just cheat and you have no right to say anything about her cheating.

The fall out from 3 somes and other such things often take a while to settle in.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

mets4life said:


> Anyone here done it in their marriage? Anyone who it was their wives idea? we did it tonight, we were def both into i, maybe her slightly more than i but overall not any red flags i know of


You've been exploring this activity for more than a year on a pro marriage site. Have you looked at the amount of positive replies you've received to your question? "0" 
You do understand that most people come here because they believe that intimacy in a marriage is between two, not three or more. I guess since you haven't figured that out yet, you won't see any red flags, until you crash.

I think you'd get more answers from people experienced in these activities on alternative lifestyle forums. Good luck with you short term marriage.


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

mets4life said:


> she knows mmw are off the table. says im free to sleep with whoever i want, but ive been clear she isnt


Marriage equality, huh? Don't expect your partner to be able to live with those unequitable terms for long. She'll eventually want her piece as well.


----------



## jennz (Jul 14, 2012)

There are all kinds of relationships, she may be happy with the arrangement. He said she was more into the threesome than he was, this may be her way of exploring her own sexuality. Maybe she wants to have sex with other women and this is her way of appearing straight to everyone else and still let her inner lesbian be happy also.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

This day marks the beginning of the end for your marriage. 

Good Luck


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

jennz said:


> There are all kinds of relationships, she may be happy with the arrangement. He said she was more into the threesome than he was, this may be her way of exploring her own sexuality. Maybe she wants to have sex with other women and this is her way of appearing straight to everyone else and still let her inner lesbian be happy also.


It's not OK to be anyones beard. Pretty damm selfish.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

mets4life said:


> she knows mmw are off the table. *says im free to sleep with whoever i want, but ive been clear she isnt[/*QUOTE]
> :scratchhead:
> 
> Man you're in for a lot of trouble.
> She's put you in " checkmate " and you don't even know....


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Man you're in for a lot of trouble.
> She's put you in " checkmate " and you don't even know....


Yep - this is baaaad news. You can sleep with who ever you want but she can't?! That will not last long. 

Giving you the benefit of the doubt, she may feel that way now but unless she was born without a jealous bone in her body, it won't last forever. If it works out for you, you are extremely fortunate however more than likely resentment will build up. There's also a small chance that she may not be as into you as you think.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

we have had it before WMW and it was owsome, it felt weird after we were done but was a alot of fun. 
I didn scew the OW, but more like was soft for me and both of them hard core. so more like watching and touching. 
it was soo owsome. 
But No way in Hell MMW


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

NO NO NO NO NO !!!!!!!

very bad idea! if you are both willing to create something horrible for your marriage, then go for it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Beelzebub said:


> we have had it before WMW and it was owsome, it felt weird after we were done but was a alot of fun.
> I didn scew the OW, but more like was soft for me and both of them hard core. so more like watching and touching.
> it was soo owsome.
> But No way in Hell MMW




Actually I had it long before I was married.
WMW,and both girls asked me. I was not romantically involved with them,we were just friend. So, no real "bad feelings" were involved.
However ,marriage is different....


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Why do we love to feed trolls on this website?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Trolls????


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Man this is some selfish crap. WMW is great, but the guys involved say hell no to the MMW? I say hell no to that. I would stipulate it from the beginning. 

If the first 3some is permitted then IMO all bets are off. I get to do whatever the F I want, with or without you. We're going to do it, then lets really do it all the way.

And I'm with that other poster... why get married? If you want to do this stuff why not do it single? Marriage is for 2 people to enjoy, not 3 or more.


----------

